# Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 Released



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

*Wiikey Config Disc 1.3 Released*

Enable GameCube Region Free, New dvdDump














The long awaited Wiikey 1.3 config disc has now been released. Along with the new config disc the Wiikey Team have also decided to officially support the 1.9b update as they are now hosting the update and recovery disc on their website directly.



After upgrading to 1.9b you will be able to use the new config disc to enable GameCube region-free as well as take advantage of an updated version of dvdDump. There is currently no change log as what what has been changed with the dumping program.





			
				Wiikey Team said:
			
		

> Full GC regionfree
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Download




Wiikey Homepage


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

awesome, will download the config disc right now then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought they would not release anything at all, hopefully this will mean i wont have to use gcos to boot my american gamecube games anymore.

edit: don't worry, got it.

edit: another edit, where is the config disc? i only See the update files and the recovery disc on their website? and yeah its taking ages to get to thier website, can anyone host the config disc on gbatemp?


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 26, 2007)

God, finally


----------



## Pouchin (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope the full GC region free works also on PAL Wiis for NTSC GC games.

They only talk about the other way (NTSC Wii and PAL GC games, which is far less interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

With Wiikey v1.2, a lot of GC NTSC games started at 50hz on PAL Wiis, and so were crashing after a few seconds or were very buggy


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> can anyone host the config disc on gbatemp?



I'm uploading it to our download section now. Should be up in a few minutes, it's fairly large.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks, i've got it now though.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 26, 2007)

There site sure is going slow. Thanks for uploading it Opium!


----------



## Spikey (Sep 26, 2007)

Ah! About time! No crappy disc swapping needed for me anymore once I enable this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's about time...


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

usa games now boot directly with region override turned on and gc region turned on, no squashed screen with gamecube games anymore (woohoo no more freeloader swapping to get full screen!), i'm very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although action replays still don't boot directly, i get a error has occurred, so i will be still using the gcos to boot that, everything else i am happy with though.

i guess there is nothing else for the wiikey team to do anymore, they done what they needed to do now, although it did take them a long time to do it, we eventually got it sorted out.


----------



## Opium (Sep 26, 2007)

The GBAtemp download is now up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy.


----------



## Slayra-chan (Sep 26, 2007)

didnt the wiikey team also said, Trauma center NTSC would work with the update? still i only see GC updates.... whats in the point in this?
Anyone can grab a GC chip and buy a GC for cheap, and i mean CHEAP...

How about doing something for the Wii games, or something. jesus.
I hardly consider this an update.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Slayra-chan @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> didnt the wiikey team also said, Trauma center NTSC would work with the update? still i only see GC updates.... whats in the point in this?
> Anyone can grab a GC chip and buy a GC for cheap, and i mean CHEAP...
> 
> How about doing something for the Wii games, or something. jesus.
> I hardly consider this an update.




well this update did a lot for me, i can finally play my gamecube games properly now, and i don't think it's that easy to get a gamecube mod anywhere in the UK, not that i know of, and even if i did it wouldn't be cheap either, you should have known from the beginning that a drive mod won't be 100% region free, deal with it, if you don't want this update then don't download it, no one is forcing you to do so.


----------



## xbmcuser (Sep 26, 2007)

OK who is going to test this on a clone first??

I am not! just in case they've put in some last minute clone detection and bricking.


----------



## SnickS (Sep 26, 2007)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has the ass in the update program been removed? xD

edit: Lol, it's still there, the only thing that's changed is the word beta that's changed into final xD
I was hoping that they would make a classy updater in the final


----------



## Elo (Sep 26, 2007)

the 1.9b update on their webpage is exactly the same that was leaked before..they even said so in their news post..
testing the new sd dump atm to see what diff are..


----------



## hanman (Sep 26, 2007)

quick! someone total up exactly how many days this was late!


----------



## webjedi (Sep 26, 2007)

In other news - hell has frozen over.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Sep 26, 2007)

After all this the official update version is the leaked one? Ughhhhh... well I hope it works well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## OSW (Sep 26, 2007)

wiikey doesn't look so bad after all... i need a wii


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Slayra-chan @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > didnt the wiikey team also said, Trauma center NTSC would work with the update? still i only see GC updates.... whats in the point in this?
> ...




was i being angry at you? Because i didnt say anything to you, and if you think its hard in UK, imagine in Portugal where there is NO ONE to chip your gamecube, plus i never chipped mine, Max Drive Pro does all that, cheaper also. Oh yeah... i've bought it from the online store at the UK. (i was using my GF account, not mine :\ was at her PC).

Plus i already know about the compatibility wont get much better, but FIRST THEY said that the compatibility would get better, if you didnt know that, i advise you to look for topics about the update from like.. AGES AGO, more then half a month.

Plus, they didnt even change the bloody update, just renamed something. Someone leaked and they didnt even care to change the background.


----------



## lenselijer (Sep 26, 2007)

Wiikey has officialy beaten the wiinja deluxe now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All my usa import titles work fine in fullscreen and with streaming audio


----------



## Tylon (Sep 26, 2007)

FINALLY!


----------



## helpme (Sep 26, 2007)

ive burned the bootdisc.pal.iso twice & both time it wont boot i get a message saying please turn of wii & remove disc
im i supposed to do something with the fixsize.cmd & filechop.exe files??
the last config disc i had was i made with bat files & was 4-1/2GB this iso is 6.5MB
im i doing something wrong?


----------



## fatcamp (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(helpme @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> ive burned the bootdisc.pal.iso twice & both time it wont boot i get a message saying please turn of wii & remove disc
> im i supposed to do something with the fixsize.cmd & filechop.exe files??
> the last config disc i had was i made with bat files & was 4-1/2GB this iso is 6.5MB
> im i doing something wrong?



I ran my iso through fixsize without really thinking about it before burning. Works just fine, but I dunno if it's a needed step.


----------



## bleh124 (Sep 26, 2007)

Funny to see they already had it (setup disc) almost a month back (31-08-07)


----------



## Cyan (Sep 26, 2007)

Ohh, they mentioned WikiTemp in their nfo for region free compatibility ^^


----------



## vncool (Sep 26, 2007)

Please help..IS THIS CORRECT?

---WIIkey config Disc 1.3 is only for first time when you are install the new chip.
---and the WIIKEY update 1.9b is TO update if you had the previous version 1.2 installed.


----------



## adgloride (Sep 26, 2007)

Its about time this was released.  Getting it now.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(fatcamp @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(helpme @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > ive burned the bootdisc.pal.iso twice & both time it wont boot i get a message saying please turn of wii & remove disc
> ...



I burnt both the Update v1.9b and the Wiikey Setup v1.3 using IMGBurn with no other modification to the files. Successfully updated and used the new setup disc. Maybe give IMGBurn a go? It's free!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(helpme @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> ive burned the bootdisc.pal.iso twice & both time it wont boot i get a message saying please turn of wii & remove disc
> im i supposed to do something with the fixsize.cmd & filechop.exe files??
> the last config disc i had was i made with bat files & was 4-1/2GB this iso is 6.5MB
> im i doing something wrong?
> ...



i also use imgburn for both wii games and the config disc 1.3 and i still had the a error has occurred message, that is until i turned on the region override on.


----------



## MixMastaBeef (Sep 26, 2007)

so......does it work on clones?


----------



## adgloride (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> i also use imgburn for both wii games and the config disc 1.3 and i still had the a error has occurred message, that is until i turned on the region override on.



Thanks for the tip, its working now.  Something must be wrong with the image as the region override shouldn't need to be switched on.  Maybe they will fix this.


----------



## dsbomb (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Plus i already know about the compatibility wont get much better, but FIRST THEY said that the compatibility would get better, if you didnt know that, i advise you to look for topics about the update from like.. AGES AGO, more then half a month.


The Wiikey team has said so little over the months, I have never seen them state anything about Wii region compatibility.  The only thing close has been speculation by users here and at other sites.  People begged and begged for Trauma Center to work on PAL systems, but I never quite understood why.  It's an alright game, but not the game of the century or anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The way people here have moaned about it, you'd think it was the defining game for the Wii system.

I see this same phenomenon starting over on the R4 forums.   Apparently it has been too long for people since the last update, so everyone's jumping on the "I hope the next update has..." bandwagon.  It's going to confuse people even more and when it comes out and doesn't do what everyone imagines it should, there will be hell to pay!


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> Thanks for the tip, its working now.Â Something must be wrong with the image as the region override shouldn't need to be switched on.Â Maybe they will fix this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't understand why either because trauma center is now available in both PAL and NTSC regions, there is no valid reason to use the opposite region to play it.


----------



## ATMB (Sep 26, 2007)

NOW I'm really, really, REALLY happy.

-.-' there's been a time I _really_ got scared about the update not being released at all...


----------



## PaulieD (Sep 26, 2007)

This is great news I have waited for the official release. Going to downloaded at work and try it when I get home


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 26, 2007)

I just downloaded the latest firmware for the Wiikey, but I have a question first.
Do I have to already have my wiikey updated with firmware 1.9B first, in order to take advantage of the audiofix and region free?
Or can I just go ahead and only burn the 1.3 update disc and that will take care of everything?


----------



## creepingcreep (Sep 26, 2007)

Sweet baby jesus!! Its here its official and it works.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also burnt both discs straight off using imgburn and all looks great


----------



## OCI (Sep 26, 2007)

At last, my Wii is the Gamecube I have longed for it to be.


----------



## heyyouguys (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(OCI @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> At last, my Wii is the Gamecube I have longed for it to be.




That is funny, laughed out loud, just a little! thanks.


----------



## mitchondria (Sep 27, 2007)

guessing no ones tested the 1.3 setup disc with a clone yet have they... 

the 1.9b update works with clones, whos going to test the 1.3 ???


----------



## HopOnRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how exactly I'm supposed to burn this Wiikey update? Once extracted the .iso is only 6 MB. Do I have to patch it with some sort of program first so it creates the correct size?


----------



## Opium (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(HopOnRocks @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> Can anyone tell me how exactly I'm supposed to burn this Wiikey update? Once extracted the .iso is only 6 MB. Do I have to patch it with some sort of program first so it creates the correct size?



The update is a Gamecube homebrew file. Not Wii. So it doesn't matter if it's not the full 'correct' size. Just burn it and load it up.


----------



## uncleberg (Sep 27, 2007)

So does cooking mama work?


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 27, 2007)

PAL Wii:
After configuring the WiiKey (Original) to be regionfree, it now only plays PAL, It refises to play any other region game
GC or Wii, it just shows the the unknown disc sign or it gives an error

The config disc can't be booted anymore, it always quits with an error, same goes for the recovery disc

So now i'm stuck with a WiiKey that only reads PAL Wii bacxkups and PAL  GC backups, before the setup it did read the known working NTSC Wii games, now you hear the wii drive spin up and spin down and end when trying to read ntsc games (same for Wii or GC NTSC games)

Think i go back to my Yaosm setup, no WiiKey for me anymore!!


----------



## Barta (Sep 27, 2007)

My Wii behaved the other way.

Before the update the NTSC GC games won't load, but now, after the
update, all my old discs work! Glad I didn't throw them away.

This is the best update in a long time (o, it's the only update in a long time).

All there is left is the full support for NTSC and NTSC-J games!


----------



## TheSoldier (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Sep 26 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i also use imgburn for both wii games and the config disc 1.3 and i still had the a error has occurred message, that is until i turned on the region override on.
> ...



Maybe the update disc hasn't the correct update on it because when I put in de Pal update disc 1.9b on het top
of the screen it says version 1.9b [US] and not [PAL]. Don't know if that's why the region override must be on
to let de config disc work. Just wanted to share this maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## XmemphistoX (Sep 27, 2007)

how do you turn on the region override?  From the 1.2 disc?


----------



## TuMatos (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(XmemphistoX @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> how do you turn on the region override?Â From the 1.2 disc?




no, you use the 1.3 disc


----------



## Daimakaimura (Sep 27, 2007)

i find this To late ,
and without the promisses

i feel bad ever buying the Wiikey
the games i wanna play still don't work  (naruto / eyeshield / one piece / bleach ... )


----------



## balpen (Sep 27, 2007)

oke so my wiikey update can be don with only the 1.3 disc. 
or must i update after that with the 1,9 ?


----------



## dsbomb (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> i find this To late ,
> and without the promisses
> 
> i feel bad ever buying the Wiikey
> ...


You need to read the Wiikey Resources page more closely.  First, there is the "Wiikey 1.9b Update Disc."  That is the update.  Note the letters U, p, d, a, t, and e in that line.  It should be the first clue.  Now look down the page a little more (3 lines, ow, my head hurts after searching for so long).  It says, "Setup disc v1.3 (PAL/USA/JAP)."  Hmm, S, e, t, u, p.  That's not the same as the other line.  U, p, d, a, t, e.  S, e, t, u, p.  How can this be?  Could they be using some strange UFO alien language from planet Booplex?  Or, could they be two different things.  One, might just be an update to the chip's firmware, while the other could be the setup (or configuration if you prefer) of the chip's settings.

So, in conclusion, please read more than the version number.  Only then can you learn what you're supposed to do.

On another note, I can understand people paying a professional to solder their chip in the console, but do we now need to recommend these noobs send their Wii to a "professional upgrader" and pay them to do this (apparently) terribly complicated update?  There have been so many threads on this whole 1.3/1.9 controversy, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## mitchondria (Sep 27, 2007)

if no ones test this on a clone by 5 pm est, ill try it out on mine to seee if it works.  

but if someone has used the 1.3 setup disc with a clone please let us know.


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> PAL Wii:
> After configuring the WiiKey (Original) to be regionfree, it now only plays PAL, It refises to play any other region game
> GC or Wii, it just shows the the unknown disc sign or it gives an error
> 
> ...



To get my own problem solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* (I use an external modchip configuration so i can use: my Wii is so modded i can use wiikey/cyclowiz/yaosm/wiifree/wiinja/openwii)

- Booted Config Disc with YAOSM 1.8
- when in the menu i hotswapped the yaosm against the wiikey* 
- Did the configuration again
- After resetting, it still didn't read any ntsc wii/gc games
- But this time it did read the Wiikey recovery disc  (no it didn't read the config disc :/ )
- Started the recovery disc and waited full 3 minutes (the whole time the GC joypad vibrates)(you wifes/gf's will love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- After reset, the Wiikey seemed back to the state before i ever tried the config disc, it did read again ntsc wii/gc games (not all, just the known ones)
- Disconnected averything to be sure and reconnected all
- Booted the config disc (YES, it worked)
- Turned region override back on
- resetted the console (by pulling out the powercord as somebody suggested)
- turned on the Wii again and YES it boots all ntsc GC games that it didn't boot before the config disc came out

I'm a happy man now


----------



## lot (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(mitchondria @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> if no ones test this on a clone by 5 pm est, ill try it out on mine to seee if it works.Â
> 
> but if someone has used the 1.3 setup disc with a clone please let us know.



It's 6:00 PM DO IT! loll


----------



## spokenrope (Sep 27, 2007)

Ikaruga works.  I can officially die happy.


----------



## bluetieman (Sep 30, 2007)

I flashed two Wiis with the 1.9 update and one ran the 1.3 config fine and the other (after two flashes now) will not boot up the 1.2 or 1.3 configuration disk.  Anyone?


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 1, 2007)

Updated and used Config Disc 1.3 without problem and everything is working fine now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bluetieman, try booting the Config Disc with GCOS.


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 1, 2007)

would this need gcos on a D2B Pal Wii?

if so, if someone could link me to a gcos guide, it would help me alot


----------

